# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  powerjoint

## plucas

hallo,

ich habe ein gelenk powerjoint nur der is jetzt kaputt gegangen,
1.wollte ich fragen ob man die stiefte die da noch drin sind raus kriegt.
2.wo kann ich mir event. einen neuen kaufen oder bestellen???

Mfg plucas

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
bei www.surfdepotkiel gibt es mastfe recht gnstig.
gru
rolf

ps: nicht am powerjoint (gelenk) rum'reparieren. das fhrt meistens zu bruch.

----------


## plucas

ja mein powerjoint is ja schon kaputt....
ich fahre raceboard deshalb ist es nicht so einfach einen powerjoint zu finden

----------


## wavemaster

mensch plucas,
du sollst dir keinen neuen powerjoint kaufen, sondern einen kompletten mastfu. das ist nmlich bedeutend sicherer. reparierte mastfe neigen zum brechen. die anschlieende schwimmeinlage ist meist sehr rgerlich.
gru
rolf

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo plucas,
warum fhrst du denn einen Powerjoint als Racer? Da fhrt man doch ne Race Base mit ner Tendonsehne, die ist hrter und bringt eine bessere Kraftbertragung.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## plucas

ja genau so eine such ich ja ich hatte vorher nur was anderes
kannst du mir ma sagen wo  ic so eine bekommen kann???

----------


## plucas

@Jan G-901:ich hab mir mal deine hp angeguckt fahrt ihr bundesliga???

ich und noch ein oder zwei aus unserem verein wollen auch ein team grnden und dann event. bundesliga fahren...

Mfg plucas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo plucas,
vor einiger Zeit bin ich Bundesliga gefahren. Jetzt konzentriere ich mich hauptschlich auf Wave und Freestyle.
Aber das mit de Verein grnden finde ich Klasse. besonders wenn ihr dann noch in der Lage seit, andere fr den Sport zu begeistern.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de


Ps.: hoffe dir hat die Seite gefallen. ;-)

----------


## plucas

ja mir hat die seite gefallen..
aber nochmal zurck zum powerjoint wo kriege ich jetzt so eine Tendonsehne her???

Mfg plucas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo plucas,
eine Race Base (Sternplatte mit Sehne) mit Tendonsehne bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Surfshop. Mu ja nicht gleich die von North sein, die 79.90 kostet.
Ich selber fahre sie nur und das in der Welle oder beim Freestylen.

LG, Jan von backwinddivcision.de  .

----------


## plucas

ok danke ich werde mal gucken

----------


## Finnenkratzer

genau z.B
guggst du hier  :Smile: 
http://surfshop-lefebvre.de/product_...products_id=38

----------


## plucas

kann man auch diese tendonsehene vom mastfu abmachen???
weil ich ja nur die tendonsehene brauche

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey plucas,
klar kannst du die Sehne einzeln kaufen. Der Preis liegt so um die 15 - 20.

LG, Jan von backwinddivcision.de .

----------


## plucas

ja das wollte ich wissen und wo man den einzelnt kriegt kann ich den online bestellen oder nur im shop?????

Mfg plucas

----------


## Jan G-901

Du kannst bei fast jedem Shop online bestellen. Schau mal in die SURf und such dir einen Shop aus. Die fhren alle Sehnen oder komm auf die Hanseboot in HH, da bekommst du auf Garantie eine und du kannst dir die besten aussuchen.

LG, Jan von backwinddivcision.de .

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Ahhhhhh
Wenn Er jetzt nochmal fragt bring ich ihm die Sehne vorbei und montiere sie noch  :Cry:

----------


## plucas

ich geh schon imma auf die boot in dsseldorf

----------

